# mouse problems (gpm, X, devfs?)

## inukshuk

hi -

i've posted this earlier in the Desktop forum

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13682&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=)

but now i doubt it has anything to do with X at all. here is my problem:

i have both debian and gentoo installed, in debian the mouse works fine in X with protocol "ImPS/2", in my gentoo system i can use the mouse, but there will be jerky movements and sudden mouse click actions while moving, making it almost impossible at times to use the mouse.

GPM seems to have the same problem (again, using protocol imps2) which is why i doubt it is an X problem.

could this have to do something with devfs?

thanks!

inukshuk

;

----------

## eivinn

I suppose you are right about the devfs thing. I have also got this problem with a gentoo GCC 2.4 system. My mouse is IntelliMouse Explorer and after I used the protocol "ExplorerPS/2" the mouse only does these random clicks and jumps once or twice in three minutes. Haven't tried USB yet, but people tend to say this fixes the problem.

----------

## iplayfast

I've got the same problem. I've noticed though that it happens more often if a download is happening at the same time. Is that a clue?

----------

## inukshuk

as eivinn says, changing to usb "fixed" the problem for me.

i noticed that, generally, the more processes were running, the weirder the mouse behaviour would be. my last guess before changing to usb was that it might have to do with the SMP kernel (second CPU interfering or something)...

for the time being i'll just stick with a usb-mouse.

;

----------

## iplayfast

 *inukshuk wrote:*   

> as eivinn says, changing to usb "fixed" the problem for me.
> 
> i noticed that, generally, the more processes were running, the weirder the mouse behaviour would be. my last guess before changing to usb was that it might have to do with the SMP kernel (second CPU interfering or something)...
> 
> for the time being i'll just stick with a usb-mouse.
> ...

 

Don't think it's SMP, since I have only one processor.  I'm on a PS2 though...

----------

## eivinn

I wouldn't think it has anything to do with SMP. I haven't got that compiled into my kernel, but still my mouse "jumps". As you guys mention my mouse jumps more often under heavy load.

Have also tried USB with my IntelliMouse Explorer. Sometimes my mouse just "dies" so USB is no option for me. This is not a Gentoo problem however, because my mouse "dies" when using USB in Win2k as well.

Only thing I find strange with USB is that mouse stops for a sec, then jumps to where it should have moved before break...

Until anyone knows what this problem is maybe we should make a list of keyboard shortcuts in KDE/Gnome or whatever used?

----------

## inukshuk

conerning keyboard shortcuts... there is a little program for X, i *know* i first read about it on one of the xfree mailing lists... unfortunately i can't remember what it's called, but i had it installed on my laptop once. basically what it does is, it lets you move the mouse cursor and issue mouse clicks with your keyboard... it's really worth a look.

;

----------

